# Connecting iPad to workgroup [FROM:Mac]



## _postman

Hello

We have a small networked Win 7 'workgroup' whereby we can see various files and folders of one computer on another computer via a new router.

Is it possible for our new iPad to join the 'workgroup', please, and if so how would it be set up at both ends of the connection - at the iPad end and the Windows end?

Thank you.

Postman


----------



## MartyF81

*Re: Connecting iPad to workgroup*

iPad does not support Windows "Workgroups". You may want to see if there is a 3rd party App you can install that will let you browse files, but I am not aware of any.


----------



## _postman

*Re: Connecting iPad to workgroup*

OK, MartyF82

I didn't realise - thanks for letting me know.

Postman


----------



## sinclair_tm

*Re: Connecting iPad to workgroup*

I'm moving this to the iPad forum where they can help you find some software that may fit your needs.


----------



## _postman

Hello sinclair

That's very kind.

Cheers!


----------

